# Newbie with pics of ride



## TXTITAN (Feb 24, 2011)

Well guys im new here but not the ridin atvs. Im gonna show u all my ride sorry its a lil dirty tell me what u think.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

good looking bike man. now ya just need snorkels


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, it looks great. Is that a lift i see under there? I like the black on black, and outlaws always make a bike look mean.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LOVE IT! :rockn:


----------



## TXTITAN (Feb 24, 2011)

Well im lookin for someone around the southeast texas area that i can pay to do it lol. Triangle atv is close by but i jus dont think im gonna pay that much lol. Yea it has arched 3 inch catvos and about 1.5 spring spacers its got 20in of ground clearence. Its a beast but very heavy lol which is good in some ways i guess.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you lived near me I'd snork it for you for the price of lunch. If you bought the materials. I've been wanting to get my hands on one to do a "how-to" write up like the brute snorks...

BUT we are a VERY long way apart!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice bike i love that rear bumper.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Titan .. Were are u located at. I can help u do it .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should def. post it up in the QOTM thread!


----------



## TXTITAN (Feb 24, 2011)

EMT im pretty close to beaumont i live by kountze. 

POLARIS 425 what is QOTM


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quad Of The Month!!!! :rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh ok .. I live in Old River-Winfree. Dont know if u know were that is . I can help you if u want ill just have to basically dedicate a weekend in that area


----------

